# Good Prestige Class for Wizard



## axp_dave

I will be playing my first wizard (or spell caster for that matter) in 4 years and would be grateful for some input on an good wizard prestige classes for a new character will full (or near full) spell progression.  I will be starting at 12th level and will be the arcane caster so it is important that I have great offense, but be versatile as well.  Any core WOTC 3.5 book is allowed.  No FR or Eberron (so no FR Incantrax as recomended in the Sorcerer thread).

I looked at all of the reference books and the Elemental Savant seemed like a good choice as did the fate spinner.  both gave some additional abiltities w/o taking away many spell caster levels.  What PrC's have you seen work well for a wizard??
Thank you,
David


----------



## Jdvn1

The Complete Arcane is filled with good Wizard PrCs, but also look at the Archmage from the DMG. Core PrC, but very good.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

If you are looking for good battlefield control - the Innitiate of the Sevenfold Veil absolutely rocks.

Very nice - and you give up very little in the process. 

I've heard people complain that the IotSV and the Fatespinner are broken, though.  But It's not my experience to be the case.  Just warning you about possible whiners out there!


----------



## Wish

As a wizard, you've really got the world in front of you.  There are plenty of excellent pclasses.  Elemental Savant is ok, but you give up a lot of versatility in your attack spells.  Most of the classes in Complete Arcane are ok to excellent (and yes, as the poster above noted, Initiate of the 7fold Veil is a great class).  From other books, look for Loremaster, Eldritch Knight and Archmage in the DMG, (and Thaumaturgist, if you want to use the Arcane Disciple feat to qualify); Divine Oracle, Sacred Exorcist, or Rainbow Servant from Complete Divine; Earth Dreamer from Races of Stone; Virtuoso or Daggerspell Mage from Complete Adventurer; or Arcane Heirophant from Races of the Wild.  You really have a lot of options - you can take this in any direction you want.


----------



## Thanee

Starting with your first wizard at such a high level is quite some dive into the deep water. 

Wizard is a very complex class with the excessive amount of spells out there.

A good prestige class would be the Mage of the Arcane Order, as it grants you some flexibility.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shard O'Glase

if by good you mean useful/powerful and not an alignment restriciton   

I'd go with pale master from libris morits, it is hands down my favorite prestige class ever.

By level 12 you'd have 7 levels in it so you'd have already hacked off your arm and replaced it with an undead replacement.  And only 3 levels away from getting death touch with it and some other cool benefits.


----------



## Shard O'Glase

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If you are looking for good battlefield control - the Innitiate of the Sevenfold Veil absolutely rocks.
> 
> Very nice - and you give up very little in the process.
> 
> I've heard people complain that the IotSV and the Fatespinner are broken, though.  But It's not my experience to be the case.  Just warning you about possible whiners out there!




How is the IoSV broken?  
When I read it IIRC I said, good benefits but not worth the cost to me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Shard O'Glase said:
			
		

> How is the IoSV broken?
> When I read it IIRC I said, good benefits but not worth the cost to me.




I didn't say that it was.  I said other people complain that it is.     I try not to listen when they say obsurd things like that! 

And cost for the PrC?  I'm not sure I follow.  BAB (like it matters for a mage) is the same.  Saves are the same.  No reduction in casting ability.  Sounds like a deal to me!

Of course, you do have to want to be an abjuration guru.  and you do have to expend 3 feats to get into the class.  If that's what you mean, then I suppose I can see what you mean if you don't like the abjuration spells.  But everything else is all bonus!


----------



## Enamel_32

...Wild mage?


----------



## Votan

axp_dave said:
			
		

> I will be playing my first wizard (or spell caster for that matter) in 4 years and would be grateful for some input on an good wizard prestige classes for a new character will full (or near full) spell progression.  I will be starting at 12th level and will be the arcane caster so it is important that I have great offense, but be versatile as well.  Any core WOTC 3.5 book is allowed.  No FR or Eberron (so no FR Incantrax as recomended in the Sorcerer thread).
> 
> I looked at all of the reference books and the Elemental Savant seemed like a good choice as did the fate spinner.  both gave some additional abiltities w/o taking away many spell caster levels.  What PrC's have you seen work well for a wizard??
> Thank you,
> David




I like the Daggerspell Mage from the Complete Adventurer coupled with the Arcane Trickster as being a decent class combination.  You lose 2 caster levels overall but gain access to a lot of skill points, some special abilities, better BAB and saves overall.  

But it does suffer the standard problem of front-loaded caster level loss so your 12th level wizard will only have 5th level spells.


----------



## Mistwell

Wild Mage + Fate Spinner + Practiced Spellcaster feat.  All your spells will be Your Base Caster level + 1d3.  You can increase the DCs of your spells selectively.  And you will be wildly chaotic.

I'll also put a good word in for Shadowcraft Mage from Races of Stone.  Because I love that class, and I'm about to play one for the first time.


----------



## the Jester

I love love love the alienist.  

But ya gotta be ready to go crazy.


----------



## Rackhir

Alienist is a good choice in my book. Lots of flavor, no spell level progression loss and you even keep progression for your Familiar. Doesn't really add much in the way of power though. There's a recent thread on summoning and alienists you might want to read through.

Archmage has some fabulous abilities, but you can't take it til a minimum of 13th lvl (have to be able to cast 7th lvl spells) and many of the abilities require you to give up a 8th or 9th lv spell slot which you won't have for a while. 

A few levels of Loremaster can give you some interesting tricks and won't cost you any caster level progression.


----------



## Li Shenron

Thanee said:
			
		

> Starting with your first wizard at such a high level is quite some dive into the deep water.
> 
> Wizard is a very complex class with the excessive amount of spells out there.




I agree very much, tho I'd have another liquid in mind.

But since none of us will be able to stop axp_dave from playing this, I'd suggest the good old Loremaster, which will give solid bonuses without overloading with special abilities.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> But since none of us will be able to stop axp_dave from playing this, I'd suggest the good old Loremaster, which will give solid bonuses without overloading with special abilities.




That's actually really sound advice.  For a first time wizard, it can get overwhelming to keep from being buried from under all the options of spells, item creation possibilities, keeping track of all the DCs and attacks and etc.  Going for something like Loremaster is nice for a beginning PrC.  Then as the character learns more about their character and class, they can either branch out into a new one or else keep playing this PrC out and try something different with a new character down the road.


----------

